# How did you build you NIC Cages??



## Lady_TOX (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey Im trying to learn how to build my own NIC cage for my bunnies! Im new to this, and so right now their cage is a little to small for my bun Yuki and her newborn kit. Im looking for designs and step by step process of yours and where you got the supplies for it. Also pics would be lovely! Also if you dont mind, the cost of the cage would be nice too! Thanks <3 so:
-Cage pic
-Step by Step process
-Supplies and Where you got them
-And cost of project (If you dont mind)


----------



## Azerane (Jan 1, 2015)

I posted pictures from most of the steps on Bandit's blog, it starts at the bottom of the page I linked to. http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=73547&page=39 I can't remember how much it cost me, but it was quite a lot. I think I bought 4 boxes of grids at $25 each, the plywood for the floors and the vinyl covering together probably cost me about $60 (at a guess), though I'm sure I've written it down somewhere. Then there's all the odds and ends, like the glue for the vinyl, the 400 odd cable ties, white plastic stripping to secure the edges, the pine edging, screws, clips for the doors, core flute for the wall, and the list goes on.

If your cage is a little smaller you can probably buy 3 boxes of grids instead of 4. You definitely need a floor surface for any upper level but not necessarily for the bottom level (depending on the bunny).

I bought my grids online, since they're not sold in stores in Australia. But in USA you can get them from Bed, Bath and Beyond, Target (watch out for the grids with the larger openings as bunny heads can get stuck, so if you get a box with some of these, use that grids with those holes for the roof or for under the flooring of a top level), and probably more places. All of my other supplies I bought at a home improvement store called Bunnings, which is similar to Home Depot.

My advice to you is to plan the design of your cage. How many grids high/long etc. Work out how many grids you'll need, decide what you're going to use for the flooring and how you're going to put it all together. Work out what tools, if any you'll need for each step, and how much of each material you'll be using. Then you can write up a list and go to the store and cost it up.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 1, 2015)

There are many tutorials out there, so you might just want to google it and see what people do. It also helps to look at different designs and see what you think may work for you. 

I have made a few cages, so have the process pretty well down. I use zip ties (the connectors are a pain in the butt) to attach the grids and use 2-3 per connection (anywhere 2 grids meet). It's pretty simple, but I do wrap the ties around so it's like a figure 8, this helps keep the grids more stable. Some people use 2 ties to make an X, I just use one for the same effect. Basically, I start by making a 2X2 grid, then adding onto that until I get it as big as I want, more or less making the outside. Then I set it up as I want where the cage will be, and add in the levels. The coroplast is cut and the sides are scored (cut half through the thickness so the bend up) and the edges taped together. Then I will cut the dowels (leaving about 1" longer than the level) and zip tie them securely under the shelf. This is pretty much it, the door may need to be added or adjusted. 

The supplies I use are :
Grids. I tend to count what I will need and hopefully have some left over. It does help to have a plan before you buy the girds so you can make sure to get enough. I find Bed Bath and Beyond to have good prices, especially if you can use a coupon. Try to find used ones if you can, it can really help with the cost. Shop around to find prices in your area, but price it per grid, not per pack as some have more than others. 
Coroplast. Most hardware stores should carry it. It can be called corrugated plastic. It can come in different colours. I like a big sheet, but smaller ones can be used if needed. Plan for a 4-6" side as well, not just the floor area. 
Wooden dowels or another support for levels. I like 1" thick or a bit bigger and cut about 1" longer than the level. Depending on the level or shelf, you may need a couple for each level. L shelving brackets can be used as well, but I find them most useful if I have a step that is only 1 grid where a dowel won't work. 
Zip ties. You will need a lot of these, and they need to be good quality. Probably at least 200, but more is good too. Better have more than not enough. Some dollar stores may carry good ones, but any hardware store should have them. The 7.5" ones tend to work quite well. I also find it very helpful to have wire cutters for cutting the ends off the ties. Much easier than scissors or a knife. 
Tape. I like duct tape for the coroplast. 
A utility knife is good for cutting the coroplast too, you can usually find a cheap one at a dollar store. 
Another thing I have found to be useful of J moulding to cover the edge of the coroplast to prevent chewing. The stuff I have is harder plastic and just fits over the edge, but needs to be taped down. Poster hangers can work as well, but can be more expensive and harder to use. 
You will also want some kind of clip to keep the door closed. A dog leash type clip is good, just make sure it is big enough to cover the wider wire on the edges of the grids. Small bungee cords can work, but some rabbits chew them.

I really can't comment too much on the actual cost to make a cage. It's been a long while since I have just made one and had to buy all the supplies. Even then, I have gotten grids on sale. Since cost can also depend on where you live, it can just take some work to price check things yourself. The size of the cage can make a difference too, especially in more grids and coroplast. I would say $100 is a good estimate for a decent sized cage if you can get the grids at a good price.


----------



## Sevion (Jan 2, 2015)

This should help you out alot.
http://www.longislandrabbitrescue.org/NIC-plans.pdf


----------



## whatever4andnomore (Jan 2, 2015)

I just ordered the storage cubes on line myself! They should be here in about a week or so. (I couldn't find the nic cubes in stores ANYWHERE! They don't carry them except for back to school time, go figure) I am very excited to build a couple cages in the basement. Now that we are having show rabbits as well as "house rabbits" I needed something besides pet store cages! I know I didn't make this original post, but I have been watching and reading up on this, so thanks for the tips too!


----------



## miyumiyu (Jan 5, 2015)

If you're lazy and/or completely terrible at putting things together (like myself) you could always buy a large X-Pen online. You could probably even use it as a base for a larger cage and add on a top, if you need to. My rabbit has never even tried to jump out, so it's never been an issue for me. I paid $40 for mine, and I keep it in a square shape that's 4 feet by 4 feet.


----------

